

C# code search snippets on-demand in Visual Studio 2013 - junto
http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/a1166718-a2d9-4a48-a5fd-504ff4ad1b65

======
junto
TosbB posted something that led me to this today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8307876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8307876)

You can try out the code snippet search online here:

[http://codesnippet.research.microsoft.com/](http://codesnippet.research.microsoft.com/)

Visual Studio 2012 version here:

[http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/4934b087-e6cc-...](http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/4934b087-e6cc-44dd-b992-a71f00a2a6df)

